# New Turbos! (pics inside)



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

some pics of our new turbos


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

intercooler quality control









turbo specialist









turbo quality control



























she does intalls too


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

Everything looks real good dude, especially the girl 
What are the specs on that turbo? Looks like a 60-1 with a .82 Stage V wheel....I think.
Is that a Protech equal length manifold or is it custom? It looks very clean and properly done.
Have any more pics of the manifold?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

she can install me anyday...RAWR

how much did you pick up the turbo for?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

id like to shoot a 200 shot of my nitrous into that, and let her revv that motor up!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^^LOL


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sweet pics... pretty clean stuff... good looking, too...

oh, yah, and the turbos are nice, too.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

close. its one of our turbos we have had made for us. its a T3 stage V turbine wheel in a 4 bolt housing....and its a *big* GT compressor wheel is in a T04S housing. more specs at a later date.....and most importantly, dyno #'s soon. oh ya, we make the mani too 

more mani pics:


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

that manifold is beautiful.....enough said


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

nice looking manifold  equal length right? what kind of welding did you use?

its amazing that Hotshot didnt even make the thermal expansion cuts into their manifold.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

thats tig welding


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

That manifold is sick! Javier, is that your handiwork?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *nice looking manifold  equal length right? what kind of welding did you use?
> 
> its amazing that Hotshot didnt even make the thermal expansion cuts into their manifold. *


if you find some pictures of Javiers old manifold, his custom one, you can see that he used a Hotshot flange and he cut the slots into the bolts as well as down the middle!


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Sweet Jesus, So fine want to touch the hinnie.....


----------



## GSRswapandslow (Mar 26, 2003)

javier...i'm pissed dude....

you didn't give us all those pics on H-T!!! Course, we got some that aren't on here too though...hehe

keep up the good work homes


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

LOL.....i try and mix it up 

the mani was made by jon....its on his personal car. it all TIG'd and equal length with a true merge collector.


----------



## sr20dWeLLER (Aug 10, 2003)

big ups to the girl!


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

that's a real nice manifold. good luck with all of that (although im sure you dont need it)


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

What's the trim on that gal? Looks like a 30B/26/28. Real nice, hope she's fast (Kinda, anyhow).
John


----------

